# 1st auto grow



## Connie m (Sep 25, 2019)

Hello!  She is 8-9 weeks can you tell me how she looks and how much more to go?  Auto AK giving 1tsp/gallon bloom feedings.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 25, 2019)

You’ll have to make that call yourself or give some very close up pics...get a macro lens attachment for your phone and get in very close to see the trichomes...they range from clear thru cloudy to amber...cut if you can with mostly cloudy, maybe a few amber... can’t tell from these pics....
Here is an amazon search, pick one in your price range...
https://www.amazon.com/s?k=Macro+lens+smart+phone&ref=nb_sb_noss_2


----------



## Connie m (Sep 26, 2019)

I’m starting to get excited and nervous. I am wondering if the buds will grow any bigger  definitely see tricomes


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 26, 2019)

You need a lense that will get in close like this so you can see the trichomes...


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 26, 2019)

Hi Connie ! How does she look? GREAT!
 How much longer? Listen to redeyes and watch your trichomes mature. Omg it auto corrected to artichokes.  Ha! 
Will they bulk up? Heckin yeah. You've probably got 2-3 weeks left from the looks of things (pics are awesome but you need tighter resolution on the crystals themselves to get any more precise internet advice). But from the viewpoint of just walking by your garden and admiring your flowers... 2-3 weeks. This is the period when they bulk up. Think the same length as you have now, only fatter and denser.
Which means it's time to check for mold daily. Looking good from here. Just remember dense buds dry slower, so if it is rainy and or humid, they are going into a vulnerable period before harvest.
You're on your way to a healthy crop!
: )


----------



## Connie m (Sep 27, 2019)

Thank you


----------

